# Hydor Koralia NANO



## russchilds (11 Feb 2010)

Hi,

I want to add a powerhead to my Osaka 155 L tank. Its fairy deep so want some extra water movement. I'm running a fluval 305 on it. Will a Hydor Koralia NANO be any good? Would you recommend this make?

Cheers!  
Russ


----------



## Jase (11 Feb 2010)

I have a Koralia Nano on my 125l and ideally need to upgrade it, probably only to a Koralia 1. That said, it depends where you point it, if it's pointed at the substrate, it'll blow everywhere, yet if it's pointing parallel with the water surface it doesn't quite reach the end of the 3footer. Hope my blabble helps


----------



## andyh (11 Feb 2010)

Go bigger! 

I have a nano on my 60l and its just about right! So that would suggest you need a bigger one!

More flow is better!  

Andy


----------



## russchilds (11 Feb 2010)

Thanks guys!! 

I think I'll go with the Koralia 1 as it will sort of point at the front bottom of the tank for the HC.


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Feb 2010)

koralia 1 or two is the way to go. ive got a 1 on my 90cm which works very well


----------



## fourmations (11 Feb 2010)

i have a nano on a 100l 3' tank and it did not quite suffice

on the front of the guard there are 8 "ribs"
i cut four of them off and it made a huge instant difference
( i read about it elsewhere)

i'm sure the koralia 1 would be better
but I had bought a couple of nanos at a good price
and its now perfect for my needs (and tidier that a "1")

ymmv
rgds


----------



## rawr (11 Feb 2010)

Just to give you an idea of how much importance flow has, I have a Nano on my 35l. This is probably a bit extreme and would suit the likes of a 60l better but gives you an idea anyway. Good flow is the way forward so choose wisely.


----------

